# RACE FACE Evolve DH



## tfocus (29. Oktober 2004)

Servus,
also hab seit ca. 2 wochen mein neues innenlager und zwar das Evolve DH...ISIS  blabla...Und jetzt bin mal a bissl damit gefahren und jetzt knackts schon...  
Was soll dat???Das is ja nich grad DAT BILLIGSTE...Deshalb jetzt meine frage:Ist das Innenlager stabil oder nicht?    

mfg tim


----------



## [email protected]!t (29. Oktober 2004)

ja isis ist scheins alles nicht das wahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (30. Oktober 2004)

Was hat du denn genau für ein Innenlager??


----------



## tfocus (30. Oktober 2004)

Ja das Evolve DH,68mm,ISIS...


----------



## BergabHeizer (30. Oktober 2004)

servus
hast die Lagerschalen gefettet als du´s eingebaut hast? Eigentlich ist das Evolve DH ein sehr gutes Lager hab meins scho seit 1,5 jahren und da is noch gar nix. 
Gruß
BgH


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Oktober 2004)

jau bin auch nicht sooo überzeugt von RF lager da machts das truativ gigape meines erachtens gut pluspunkte! aber baus nochmal aus baus  laut ANLEITUNG EIN also mit fett oder oel und beachte die drehmomente dann solllte es passen.
viel erfolg


----------



## mankra (31. Oktober 2004)

Knarzen kommt vom trockenen Einbau und Schmutz.

Truvativ hat Dichtungsprobs. Zumindest bei den heurigen Regenrennen hielt es net lange.
Da sind die RF besser.

Für den Preis, denn ISIS Innenlager kosten, sind alle Lager und Dichtungen ein Witz.

Das Signature von RF scheint das einzige, wirklich sorglose zu sein.


----------



## blaubaer (31. Oktober 2004)

mankra schrieb:
			
		

> Das Signature von RF scheint das einzige, wirklich sorglose zu sein.




nicht umbedingt, hab mein FR nach einem jahr schon geschlissen   

jetzt ist auch wieder ein Evolve montiert und wenn dies ein jahr hält kommts billiger als ein neues Signature


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Oktober 2004)

mankra schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Preis, denn ISIS Innenlager kosten, sind alle Lager und Dichtungen ein Witz.




Allerdings. Selbst beim Signatur Innenlager frag' ich mich, wo da die Dichtungen sein sollen. Denn mehr als ein paar billige Kunststoffscheiben sind da nicht zu finden. 

Na ja, wenn's nicht hält, wird's gewandelt.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2004)

Hab das Signature DH an meinem Ht drann. und des war das erste das gehalten hat und richtig gut funktionert.
Hatte noch nie Probleme damit. 
Abgesehen von den 2002 Evolve Dh Kurbel   Aber die neuen sind ja mit Stahlbuchse.

Problem gibts da dachte ich nur bei manchen Herstellerkombinationen.
Aber das scheint ja bei dir nicht der Fall zu sein.
Wichtig ist beim Issis das man die Kurbel richtig fest anzieht und, evtl. wenn man gleich keinen Anschlag hat, sie nach der ersten fahrt noch mal fester anknüppelt.
Sonst kommt Dreck rein und es knarzt.
Aber mehr kann ich auch net Tip geben.

G.


----------

